# Help with bonding with Kyna!



## Himaris (Jan 26, 2015)

So I got Kyna yesterday and the people at the store said that I can start handling him 1 day after I bought him/brought him home. So I took her out of the cage (she's 7 weeks old) and fed her some millet. She kept trying to go fly to her cage so I thought that if I kept feeding her, she would learn that I'm not harmful. Didn't work, so she tried to fly back with her clipped wings but couldn't. This is where I made my first mistake of grabbing her. Not hard, but very gently. This happened 2-3 times. I eventually put her back in her cage. I know, I should have put her back in her cage when he tried to fly back. Did I ruin my chances of trying to bond with her? Does she hate me? Note that she has been hand fed, hence why the breeder said that I can start handling her a day after I brought her in. Please help!  Also, she doesn't freak out or anything when I come close to her cage and she lets me pet her on the head and stomach without flipping out.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Its advised that you let your budgie get settled in before trying to start the bonding process even if she/he has been hand fed.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Please read through the training and bonding section of the forum to get all your questions and give you great advice about the best way to bond with a new budgie. 

She will not hate you, but you must take the time to read the information that's here for you to make sure you do what's best for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Even though your budgie may have been hand raised, it still needs time to adjust to its new environment.

You will be much better off to slow down and allow Kyna to settle in for a couple of days.

If you rush Kyna you are not doing either her or yourself any favors.
Budgies are not like puppies or kittens and it takes time and patience for them to accept you.
Please work at Kyna's pace instead of thinking about what you want.

Taming and Bonding is all about trust. You must help her learn to trust you. 
This is done by sitting next to her cage and quietly talking, reading and singing to her for a couple of days.

After that, then rest your hand in her cage without moving it.
Offer her a few seeds on your open palm.
Do not move your hand toward her. Hold it still and let her choose to come to you.

Do this for a few days until she feels comfortable getting on your hand.

Then you can begin with step up training using positive reinforcement.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely, Deborah has provided some great advice and I'm sure in no time she'll start to settle in and learn to trust you  

It just takes patience :thumbsup:


----------



## DitchWitch (May 16, 2014)

I would be scared it someone took me away from my family and friends. That is how your birdy feels. Be nice to it and it will like you after some time goes by.


----------

